# janitorial (Goodman) Furnace won't ignite gas



## gabrielpanoussi (Jun 1, 2012)

OK problem or one of them is that this ing thing is propane. The guy who sold it lied. Orifice are stamped #55. I drove in the rain out to the country (should have been a clue) to pick this up. 

So now I need new orifices and a spring.

I have trouble finding the correct orifice size for my model i think it is #43. Can anyone help?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

best bet is to call johnstone supply they handle goodman..or check on line for the parts you need....welcome to buying used stuff... ben sr


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

They used to call themselves janitrol back in the day,I used to call them jani-junk back in the day before goodman bought them out and improved them greatly.
Im not sure if jonstone supply/j-mart will sell to the public in your area but its wort a try,you could check on line at ecomfort.com or someplace like that though.


----------



## gabrielpanoussi (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you all. I ended up ordering the gas valves and orifice from sears parts direct. They are supposed to be calibrated to the required water column.

I am in the next phase of my HVAC install and I have a question about the furnace condensate drain.

I have seen instances where the condensate drain is fitted to a T that connects to a 3" primary vent, is this necessary? I assume this is done because it is a mixture of gases and liquid. Am I correct? A trap is also required in the drain line to prevent exhaust gasses escaping. Correct?

Thanks all just want to know what I am dealing with CO2 kills.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

gabrielpanoussi said:


> I purchased a used Janitorial (Goodman Furnace)


Janitrol not Janitorial


----------



## gabrielpanoussi (Jun 1, 2012)

ok Janitrol then.. lol. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

